# emerge -u world e pacchetti masked

## Tigerwalk

Salve,

vorrei fare un emerge -uND world, ho alcuni pacchetti mascherati (~86) e vorrei evitare il downgrade degli stessi!

E' sufficiente inserirli nel file package.mask oppure devo contestualmente toglierli dal package.keywords (o ancora altro)?

Grazie!

----------

## bandreabis

tu vuoi che i tuoi pacchetti in testing non vengano aggiornati alla versione precedente stabile?

Tu come li hai installati "unstable"?

----------

## Tigerwalk

ad es. i pacchetti di compiz-fusion

----------

## Kernel78

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> ad es. i pacchetti di compiz-fusion

 

non ti ha chiesto quali ma come li hai installati  :Wink: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

scusate, si ho installato la versione ~86  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> scusate, si ho installato la versione ~86 

 

Mi sa che non ci capiamo, non quale pacchetto o quale versione ma quali comandi hai usato per installare  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> scusate, si ho installato la versione ~86 

 

Devi dirci l'operazione... il comando....

con uno sbagliatissimo e deprecato

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge compiz-fusion
```

O con un più corretto:

```
echo x11-wm/compiz-fusion ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge compiz-fusion
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

come da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566882-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

ossia

```
emerge -av subversion

cd /usr/local/portage

svn co svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects 

# nano /etc/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk"

x11-libs/cairo glitz svg png

emerge -1av cairo

```

aggiunti al file 

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```
dev-python/compizconfig-python **

x11-wm/compiz **

x11-wm/compiz-fusion **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported **

x11-wm/emerald **

x11-themes/emerald-themes **

x11-apps/ccsm **

x11-libs/libcompizconfig **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig **

x11-libs/compiz-bcop **

emerge -av compiz-fusion
```

spero di aver capito stavolta....

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma se lanci

```
emerge -uNpD world
```

ti segnala di voler fare il downgrade di qualche pacchetto o ci stiamo fasciando la testa prima di essercela rotta ?

----------

## Tigerwalk

si, mi vuole fare il downgrade di quei pacchetti, più qualche altro

----------

## Kernel78

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> si, mi vuole fare il downgrade di quei pacchetti, più qualche altro

 

ok, posta l'output così vediamo di quali pacchetti vuole fare il downgrade e posta anche il contenuto di /etc/portage/package.keywords.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge -upvND world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```

app-admin/gkrellm ~x86

app-cdr/k3b ~x86

app-dicts/babytrans **

app-dicts/babytrans-en ~*

app-dicts/babytrans-en2ita ~*

app-emulation/libvirt ~x86

app-emulation/virt-manager ~x86

app-emulation/virtinst ~x86

app-emulation/virtualbox ~*

app-emulation/virtualbox-bin ~*

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules ~*

app-emulation/wine ~x86

app-emulation/xen ~x86

app-emulation/xen-tools ~x86

app-portage/kuroo ~x86

app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng ~x86

app-text/linuxdoc-tools ~x86

dev-cpp/libgtksourceviewmm ~*

dev-python/PyQt4 **

dev-python/compizconfig-python **

dev-python/rhpl ~x86

dev-python/sip ~x86

dev-util/nemiver ~*

dev-util/pkgconfig ~x86

kde-misc/knetworkmanager **

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ximagesrc ~*

media-video/devede ~*

net-dialup/gprs-easy-connect ~*

net-im/amsn ~x86

net-libs/gtk-vnc ~x86

net-wireless/ipw3945 ~x86

sys-apps/usermode ~x86

sys-kernel/xen-sources ~x86

sys-libs/libuser ~x86

sys-libs/system-config-base ~x86

sys-power/acpid ~x86

sys-power/cpufreqd ~x86

sys-power/powertop ~x86

x11-apps/ccsm **

x11-apps/fusion-icon ~*

x11-apps/xvinfo ~x86

x11-base/xgl ~*

x11-libs/compiz-bcop **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig **

x11-libs/libcompizconfig **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main **

x11-plugins/gkrellm-plugins ~x86

x11-themes/emerald-themes **

x11-wm/compiz **

x11-wm/compiz-fusion **

x11-wm/emerald **
```

----------

## bandreabis

Boh, i pacchetti che vuole downgradarti sono pacchetti le cui versioni che hai installato non esistono più.

Io gli farei fare il downgrade. E poi mi fido poco delle versioni "9999".

Ma attendi altre opinioni.

A.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Boh, i pacchetti che vuole downgradarti sono pacchetti le cui versioni che hai installato non esistono più.
> 
> Io gli farei fare il downgrade. E poi mi fido poco delle versioni "9999".
> 
> Ma attendi altre opinioni.
> ...

 

per adesso li ho mascherati ed ho fatto il sync del world ma mi sono imbattuto nel famigerato problema di libexpat.so

ora, con revdep-rebuild -X --library=libexpat.so.0  mi stà ricompilando 96 pacchetti!

Alla fine, se non avrò fuso le CPU, spero di avere un sistema consistente (adesso sono in chroot perchè gentoo non si avviava...)

Grazie

----------

## Super_Treje

Io li ho sia "unmaskerati" -> package.unmask che in package.keywords.

Nell'esempio da te citato (compiz-fusion) io ho i seguenti pacchetti package.unmask :

(non vorrei sbagliarmi ma la parte del mio package.unmask riguardate in tuo problema sia questa)

```

x11-wm/compiz-fusion

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

x11-libs/libcompizconfig

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig

x11-libs/compiz-bcop

dev-python/compizconfig-python

x11-apps/ccsm

x11-libs/libwnck

x11-libs/gtk+

dev-libs/glib

x11-libs/pango

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-wm/emerald

```

package.keywords : 

```

#Sezione Compiz-Fusion

x11-wm/compiz **

x11-wm/compiz-fusion **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra **

x11-libs/libcompizconfig **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf **

x11-libs/compiz-bcop **

dev-python/compizconfig-python **

x11-apps/ccsm **

x11-themes/openbox-themes **

x11-themes/emerald-themes **

x11-wm/emerald **

# Fine Sezione Compiz-Fusion

```

Bye  :Smile: 

----------

